# Erfahrung GUI-Buildern für Eclipse



## cos (2. Aug 2004)

Kann mir jemand mal über seine Erfahrungen mit dem GUI-Builder für Eclipse (Vers. 3.0) sagen? Denn Eclipse finde ich recht gut, habe aber bisher mit den GUI-Buildern Probleme gehabt. Entweder mit der Installation, oder eher gesagt das ich diese nicht zum laufen bekommen habe oder das diese einfach nicht so toll sind.

Gruß cos


----------



## Isaac (2. Aug 2004)

Offtopic: Bitte bitte bittte bitte lasst die Finger von GUI Buildern. Man lernt überhaubt nichts dabei und ich wette das ich ne GUI schneller zusammengetippselt habe als du sie zusammen klicken kannst. Abgesehen von der Tatsache das man den Code meist nicht mehr versteht weil alle tables und components extrem seltsame Namen haben.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (2. Aug 2004)

Isaac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Offtopic: Bitte bitte bittte bitte lasst die Finger von GUI Buildern. Man lernt überhaubt nichts dabei und ich wette das ich ne GUI schneller zusammengetippselt habe als du sie zusammen klicken kannst. Abgesehen von der Tatsache das man den Code meist nicht mehr versteht weil alle tables und components extrem seltsame Namen haben.


Auf den Lerneffekt bezogen hast Du sicher recht, allerdings ist im professionellen Umfeld einfach nicht die Zeit da, komplexe GUIs per Hand zu codieren.

[Edit]Normalerweise lassen sich Komponenten durchaus verständlich benennen.[/Edit]

@cos:
Hast Du Dir schon den Visual Editor des Eclipse-Teams bzw. Jigloo von Cloud Garden angesehen?


----------



## cos (2. Aug 2004)

ich hatte bisher nur mit dem GUI-Builder des JBuilder gearbeite. Und ich kann eigentlich Java und habe auch schon GUIs per Hand geschrieben, aber ich finde das teilweise doch sehr aufwendig und da ist es mit dem Gui-Builder oftmals schneller (zumindestens bin ich das) und ich wollte halt mal Eclipse testen. 
Danke aber für die Infos. Werde mir mal den Builder von dir anschauen.


----------



## Isaac (2. Aug 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf den Lerneffekt bezogen hast Du sicher recht, allerdings ist im professionellen Umfeld einfach nicht die Zeit da, komplexe GUIs per Hand zu codieren.



? Sag das mal den 4 Personen die bei uns nichts anderes machen als GUI. Nur wenn du es von Hand machst behällst du auch nur ansatzweise die Kontrolle bei komplexen Interfaces. Wobei ich zugebe das auch wir hier und da Probleme haben weil z.b. eine Komponente 13 mal darüber informiert wird das sich ein Zustand geändert hat. Oder das Updateverhalten bekommst du nur in den Griff wenn du es von Hand machst.


----------



## Beni (2. Aug 2004)

@Isaac & P3AC3MAK3R 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=33846#33846


----------

